# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  مواصفات وصور نوكيا اشا 308 ونوكيا أشا 309 / Nokia Asha 308 Nokia Asha 309

## mohamed73

*أزاحت شركة "نوكيا" الفنلندية العملاقة لصناعة  الهواتف المحمولة الستار عن عضوين جديدن لسلسلة هواتفها المحمولة المنخفضة  التكلفة "آشا"، وهما "آشا 308" و"آشا 309"، بجانب نسخة جديدة من متصفح  الويب السحابي "إكسبريس".*  
  وقالت الشركة: "إن هاتفيها الجديدين يعتبران من أفضل الهواتف الذكية المزودة بشاشات لمسية، والتي لا يزيد سعرها عن 99 دولارا".  
  وأضاف ستيفن إلوب، الرئيس التنفيذي للشركة، "إن هذين المنتجين  يمتلكات قدرات مذهلة تستهدف فئة المستخدمين الذين يفكرون في التكلفة  الإجمالية".  
  ويدعم كلا الجهازين الجيل الثاني "2 جي" من شبكات الاتصالات  اللاسلكية، وبهما شاشة عرض لمسية بمقاس 3 بوصات، وشاشات رئيسية متعددة،  وراديو إستريو وسماعات عالية الصوت، فضلا عن دعم وسائط التخزين الخارجية  بسعة حتى 32 جيجا بايت عبر بطاقات التخزين المؤمنة المحمولة "مايكرو إس  دي"، إلا أنهما يختلفان في دعم بطاقة تعريف هوية الاتصالات "الشريحة"،  فالأول "آشا 8.3" يدعم العمل على شريحتين، أما الثاني "آشا 309" فيعمل  بشريحة واحدة فقط.  
  وأوضحت نوكيا أن الهاتفين الجديدين يأتيان محملان مجانا بـ40  لعبة من منتجات شركة "إلكترونيك آرتس" المميزة، وتطبيقين مستقلين لشبكتي  "فيسبوك" و"تويتر" الاجتماعيتين، وخدمة رسائل "نوكيا"، بالإضافة إلى تشغيل  الفيديو من داخل متصفح الويب من مواقع مثل "يوتيوب"، وهي سابقة أولى لعائلة  هواتف "آشا تاتش" المحمولة.  
  ومن المتوقع أن يطرح الهاتفين الجديدين بالأسواق خلال الربع الرابع من العام 2012، لكن "نوكيا" لم تعلن رسميا عن ذلك الموعد.  
  كما كشفت "نوكيا" عن إضافتين جديدتين لمنصة متصفح الويب  السحابي "إكسبريس"؛ الأول تطبيق "نوكيا نيرباي ويب" الجديد الذي يعرض نتائج  استعلامات البحث على خريطة للمساعدة على اكتشاف أماكن محلية جديدة،  والثاني "نوكيا لايف بلس"، عبر 18 دولة، ويتيح الوصول إلى محتوى تعليمي  وصحي ومعلوماتي، وتعمل الخدمتان الجديدتان على كافة هواتف "آشا تاتش"  الذكية. 9               مكان الشريحة الثانية حيث نوكيا اشا 308 بشريحتين ونوكيا أشا 309 بشريحة واحدة               مواصفات Nokia Asha 308  مواصفات          Nokia Asha 309  *General*  2G Network GSM 900 / 1800 - SIM 1 & SIM 2 GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 Announced 2012, September 2012, September Status Coming soon. Exp. release 2012, Q4 Coming soon. Exp. release 2012, Q4 *Body*  Dimensions 109.9 x 54 x 13 mm, 67 cc 109.9 x 54 x 13.2 mm, 67 cc Weight 104 g 102 g *Display*  Type TFT capacitive touchscreen, 56K   colors TFT capacitive touchscreen, 56K   colors Size 240 x 400 pixels, 3.0 inches (~155   ppi pixel density) 240 x 400 pixels, 3.0 inches (~155   ppi pixel density) Multitouch Yes Yes Protection Scratch-resistant glass -----  *Sound*  Alert types Vibration, Polyphonic(64), WAV,   MP3 ringtones Vibration, Polyphonic(64), WAV,   MP3 ringtones Loudspeaker Yes Yes 3.5mm jack Yes Yes *Memory*  Card slot microSD, up to 32 GB, 2 GB   included microSD, up to 32 GB, 2 GB   included Phonebook 2000 entries, Photocall 2000 entries, Photocall Call records Yes Yes Internal 20 MB, 128 MB ROM, 64 MB RAM 20 MB, 128 MB ROM, 64 MB RAM *Data* GPRS Up to 85.6 kbps Up to 85.6 kbps EDGE Up to 236.8 kbps Up to 236.8 kbps Speed ---- ----- WLAN No Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n Bluetooth Yes, v3.0 with A2DP Yes, v3.0 with A2DP Infrared port No No USB Yes, microUSB v2.0 Yes, microUSB v2.0 *Camera* Primary  2 MP, 1600x1200 pixels 2 MP, 1600x1200 pixels Video Yes, 176x144@13fps Yes, 176x144@10fps Secondary No No *Features* Sensors Accelerometer Accelerometer Messaging SMS, MMS, Email, IM SMS, MMS, Email, IM Browser WAP 2.0/xHTML, HTML WAP 2.0/xHTML, HTML Radio Stereo FM radio with RDS, FM   recording Stereo FM radio with RDS, FM   recording Games Yes + downloadable Yes + downloadable GPS No No Java Yes, MIDP 2.1 Yes, MIDP 2.1 Colors Black, Golden light Black, White - Dual SIM - SNS integration - Easy swap SIM support (no reboot   required) - MP4/H.264/H.263/WMV player - SNS integration - MP3/WAV/WMA/AAC+ player - MP4/H.264/H.263/WMV player - Organizer - MP3/WAV/WMA/AAC+ player - Voice memo - Organizer - Predictive text input - Voice memo ---- - Predictive text inpu ----- *Battery* Standard battery, Li-Ion 1110 mAh   (BL-4U) Standard battery, Li-Ion 1110 mAh   (BL-4U) Stand-by Up to 510 h Up to 650 h Talk time Up to 6 h Up to 6 h Music play Up to 40 h Up to 40 h

----------

